# AKAIO 1.8.7



## Another World (May 19, 2011)

*AKAIO 1.8.7*
Update










First Wood and now AKAIO, it’s a good night to be playing Homebrew and games! This release updates AKAIO to v1.8.7, for more information please see the change log below.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Added Wifi Cloud Save button to Akmenu.
> • Added Russian translation (Thanks mc_B3oWoL).
> • Added Danish translation (Thanks oz8hp).
> • Updated Korean translation (Thanks cherries4u).
> ...





Spoiler: Game Fixes




May 12th
---------
Fixed Final Fantasy III crash on slow sd.
Fixed saving problems in some games.
Fixed Dragon Quest VI - Realms of Revelation (#5560).
Fixed Dengeki Gakuen RPG - Cross of Venus Special (#5562).
Fixed Radiant Historia (#5574).
Fixed Naruto Shippuden - Naruto vs Sasuke (#5576).
Fixed Tokyo Twilight Busters - Kindan no Ikenie Teito Jigokuhen (#5577).
Fixed Ishin no Arashi - Shippuu Ryoumaden (#5591).
Fixed Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's - World Championship 2011 - Over the Nexus (#5592).
Fixed Sports Collection (#5594,#5686).
Fixed Okamiden (#5602,#5605).
Fixed Digimon Story - Super Xros Wars Blue (#5612).
Fixed Digimon Story - Super Xros Wars Red (#5613).
Fixed Tobidase! Kagaku-kun Chikyuu Daitanken! Nazo no Chinkai Seibutsu ni Idome! (#5622).
Fixed Powerful Golf (#5623).
Fixed Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2 - Professional (#5633).
Fixed Wizards of Waverly Place - Spellbound (#5648,5651).
Fixed Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (#5654).
Fixed Battle & Get! Pokemon Typing DS (#5669).
Fixed Petz - Catz Playground (#5676).
Fixed Minna to Kimi no Piramekino! (#5680).






Download



AKAIO Homepage



AKAIO WIKI


----------



## heartgold (May 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks team Akaio. What's WiFi cloud save?


----------



## Rydian (May 19, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=291316&hl=


----------



## heartgold (May 19, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=291316&hl=



Thanks rydian


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Added Wifi Cloud Save button to Akmenu.








Thanks a lot Normmatt and the others of the team. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2011)

I thought this version was going to have a different release number to avoid confusion with the fake release?

http://gbatemp.net/t288174-fake-akaio-1-8-...t&p=3587819


----------



## Smiths (May 19, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I thought this version was going to have a different release number to avoid confusion with the fake release?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t288174-fake-akaio-1-8-...t&p=3587819



hahah.

we forget things.


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2011)

Smiths said:
			
		

> hahah.
> 
> we forget things.


Alcohol will do that.


----------



## ss990ss (May 19, 2011)

5655 - Rio (EUR) works now too, i didn't see it on the list


----------



## z.g (May 19, 2011)

ss990ss said:
			
		

> 5655 - Rio (EUR) works now too, i didn't see it on the listQUOTEFixed saving problems in some games.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 19, 2011)

So then, does that also fix the saving in Pokémon Battle and Get?
I'm guessing probably since it's not otherwise listed.


----------



## el cut (May 19, 2011)

This fix the DSi version 1.4.2?


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2011)

el cut said:
			
		

> This fix the DSi version 1.4.2?


No.*







*This is not a one word post.


----------



## Aeter (May 19, 2011)

el cut said:
			
		

> This fix the DSi version 1.4.2?


Go here young grasshopper... => http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=292303


----------



## SylvWolf (May 19, 2011)

Woot! Big thanks guys


----------



## VentusVanitas (May 19, 2011)

The big question is...

Does this fix Pokemon Typing's saving?

Other than that, thanks to the AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- VentusVanitas


----------



## el cut (May 19, 2011)

Aeter said:
			
		

> el cut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL that really make my laugh


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 19, 2011)

thanks alot for the update


----------



## chyyran (May 20, 2011)

Wifi Cloud save... I might be tempted to use my AceKard again, if team supurcard doesn't hurry up with that function.


----------



## azntiger (May 20, 2011)

I haven't touched my acekard in a while nice to know it's still being updated with new features.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Wifi Cloud save... I might be tempted to use my AceKard again, if team supurcard doesn't hurry up with that function.


well, this function already existed in akaio 1.8.6a with one of the updated loaders. with akaio 1.8.7 i believe they just made it easier to access it


----------



## DJ91990 (May 20, 2011)

Yay! I knew it would only be a matter of time before the Pokemon Typing game would be fixed! Time to unzip both this firmware update and the Pokemon Typing game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks AKAIO team!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 20, 2011)

This is great! Honestly, I was about to sell off my Acekard 2. But now, Heck no!


----------



## Aeter (May 20, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just updated the wifi plugin file, nothing to do with loaders.
And it's not very stable, due to a bad DS wifi library, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Another World (May 20, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> well, this function already existed in akaio 1.8.6a...
> 
> the early version was an easter egg and it was buggy as hell. this version is very optimized and actually works (some of the time). =P
> 
> the lost easter egg settings that no one knew aboutdisabled, savelist, official site, 5 days



-another world


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

Speaking of that... I STILL don't know how to get to ZSNES's toaster settings page.  I got to it once, but nobody on the forums would tell me how to do it again.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (May 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Speaking of that... I STILL don't know how to get to ZSNES's toaster settings page.  I got to it once, but nobody on the forums would tell me how to do it again.



I'd have to look through the source code to be sure, but I vaguely remember an Easter egg involving something like Mario paint and the mouse settings.


----------



## Generation 16 (May 20, 2011)

I thought Yugioh was already fixed? It worked fine on my ak2i before this update. It had a little slowdown, but that was because I had a low class SD.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> I thought Yugioh was already fixed? It worked fine on my ak2i before this update. It had a little slowdown, but that was because I had a low class SD.


Yeah same here. I thought it was my rom till I tested it on my other cards and it only seems to have problems on my Acekard 2i


----------



## AdamBrunt (May 21, 2011)

I don't see it in the game fixes list but ...

Lego Pirates of the Caribbean keeps freezing on my current version of Akaio. Does anyone else get the same issue and would updating fix it ?


----------



## DJ91990 (May 22, 2011)

CRAP! Pokemon  Typing is giving me some black screen with text in Japanese botching about DS this or that. I'm going to re-install the firmware and try again.


Nope, still giving me that danged error!

Guess it is not fixed after all.


Okay I am going to re-format a 1GIG card and put nothing but AKAIO 1.8.7. and Pokemon Typing on it.


----------



## AvengerAkashi (May 22, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> CRAP! Pokemon  Typing is giving me some black screen with text in Japanese botching about DS this or that. I'm going to re-install the firmware and try again.
> 
> 
> Nope, still giving me that danged error!
> ...



I think you cannot play this pokemon game because it needs the keyboard that comes whith the game itself


----------



## Evo.lve (May 22, 2011)

AvengerAkashi said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a very nice attempt at post-count whoring, but there is a patch, and it's pretty well-known.


----------



## Rydian (May 22, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> This is a very nice attempt at post-count whoring, but there is a patch, and it's pretty well-known.


I didn't know about the patch, am I postcount whoring?


----------



## DJ91990 (May 22, 2011)

I thought because The game was listed under the "fixed games" list that it did not need to be patched. I am going to try with a freshly formatted card and if that fails then I am just going to try and find that patch that is "well known."

Also I am not trying to post-cout whore, I was just wondering why I am having a problem with a "fixed" game!

Thanks Evo.lve for the tip. I guess the black screen must be the "Looking for the keyboard" screen.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 22, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair everyone that wants to play it really badly does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@DJ the patch is to get you past the "looking for keyboard" screen.


----------



## DJ91990 (May 22, 2011)

What exactly did this update do to "fix" the Pokemon Typing game!? I had to use a patch to get it working. Still every time I load the game, the "Initializing save data" screen appears, both with Anti-AP ON and OFF! What a disappointment. The game was listed under the Game fixes and I foolishly assumed that it was working. What a waste of my time.


----------



## eggsample (May 24, 2011)

Why AcekardTeam didn't post nu AKAIO on their wall?
Is it incomatibile with upcomming 1.4.2 fix?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 24, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> Why AcekardTeam didn't post nu AKAIO on their wall?
> Is it incomatibile with upcomming 1.4.2 fix?


they usually take a while to post the new akaio on their wall, but always check akaio.net or gbatemp for newer update. and acekard 2i is still incompatible with 1.4.2


----------



## eggsample (May 24, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> eggsample said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that but thx. In 

 video their show that 1.4.2 works with akaio.


----------



## Killer Phantom (May 26, 2011)

I get this error after I installed it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Clone 5
> It may not be a genuine Acekard.



What should I do? It was working fine with 1.8.5.


----------

